# Hawkins Cheung on JKD



## chinaboxer (Oct 1, 2011)

here is an interesting article on the subject of Bruce Lee and Jeet Kune Do by Hawkins Cheung, i think it's full of good insights for today's JKD practitioner as well as WC too!

http://www.hawkinscheung.com/html/hcarticle4.htm


----------



## simplicity (Dec 2, 2011)

Yepper's everyone is a expert on BL art after his dealth, LOL (o_0)


----------



## Jason Striker II (Feb 22, 2012)

Hawkins Cheung has always had an odd take on BL. Anyway, thank you for posting this article, which I had not seen.


----------

